# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] Έλεγχος κεφαλής laser PS3

## toni31

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει πως τεστάρω μια κεφαλή (KES-410A) αν έχει πει το ποίημα?

----------


## Kraken

Τι εννοείς, αν διαβάζει; Είναι καινούρια και θέλεις να την βάλεις στο μηχάνημα ή από service?

----------


## toni31

Μου έκατσε μια από ένα φίλο που έχει συλλογή από τέτοια  αλλά δεν ξέρω και (δεν θυμάται)  να μου πει ποιες παίζουν και ποιες όχι  και δεν έχω PS3 για να δοκιμάσω.

----------

